# RealVNC über VPN tunneln



## koka123 (12. August 2006)

Habe gelesen, dass es sicherer sei, RealVNC über ein VPN zu tunneln.
Da mir die Sicherheit am PC sehr am Herzen liegt, würde ich gerne wissen, wie so etwas geht. Und vielleicht weiß jemand eine Antwort darauf, ob die aktuelle Version von RealVNC 4.1.2 Free Ed wieder sicher ist?
Leider bin ich relativer Neuling auf dem Gebiet Netzwerk (Standardsachen wie Heimnetzwerk aufbauen und so geht schon...), aber die Hintergründe sind mir noch nicht so ganz klar.

Hintergrund der Anfrage: Meine Mutter möchte auch an der modernen Technik teilhaben... Was zu langen Telefonaten führt (sie wohnt 300km entfernt), 1h war das kürzeste (Kaufen eines Lizenzkeys für ihre Anti-Virus Testversion, ohne Installation, das kommt noch...) bis zu 3h (Installieren eines Messengers).
Da ich aber nicht immer so viel Zeit habe, dachte ich, geht es über VNC schneller (da seh ich dann was sie sieht und kann ihr bessere Hilfestellung geben). Außerdem leiden meine Haare dann nicht so...  

Zum PC (wenns wichtig sein sollte)
meiner: WinXP Pro, Kaspersky Firewall, Router
meine Mutter: WinXP Home, Kaspersky Firewall, an Modem
eine Bekannte von mir (die meine PC-Fähigkeiten schätzt) WinME, auch Kaspersky, auch am Modem
alle mit DSL (vielleicht nur informativ...)

Bin über Hinweise, wo so etwas steht, sodass es auch ein Netzwerkneuling verstehen kann, sehr dankbar. Was ich bislang gelesen hatte, warf meist nur mehr Fragen auf als das es klärte...


----------

